
Ask HN: Should I do industrial espionage? - jahitr
Hi all..<p>I&#x27;m an engineer for a large software company.<p>Lately I was promoted to &quot;not a developer neither a team lead&quot;.<p>They hired someone else to lead the team I&#x27;m in. Someone that is clearly lagging behind me in technical aspects.<p>Now, what is really bothering me is that my lead and the people on top of her are keeping me at the shadows. They don&#x27;t invite me on meetings. The fuckers don&#x27;t even eat with me.<p>So, What about trying to win this game with the help of technology?<p>What about setting up a spy mic on all of the conferences room sending all the sound via gsm, wifi or something else?<p>I&#x27;m probably not going to be one step ahead but the game is going to be more balanced.<p>What do you guys think about it?
Anyone did this?<p>Thanks.
======
kafkaesq
Take a step back, man. This is a very dark, negative path you're
contemplating. It doesn't make you a bad person to have these kinds of
thoughts (it's part of our neurobiology, basically). But please don't act on
them.

Rather, accept the fact that you're basically being blackballed (look up the
term if you're not familiar with it), and that these are the preliminary signs
that you're about to be fired.

Whether you deserve it (or even partially deserve it) or not doesn't matter
(very much) at this stage. These things happen. What does matter is that you
accept the rejection _gracefully_ rather than look for ways to fight against
it. Which (if they're of the form you're contemplating) might very well
backfire.

------
rtl49
While this is indeed the most rational and emotionally intelligent course of
action in the wake of your recent professional disappointment, have you
accounted for the possibility that you're too stupid to pull it off?

~~~
jahitr
Yes. I always compare the size of the challenge with my own capabilities. This
is one of the methods that lead me to take action or not.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Um, I'm pretty sure that rtl49 was being sarcastic when saying, "While this is
indeed the most rational and emotionally intelligent course of action in the
wake of your recent professional disappointment..."

That is: It is most emphatically _not_ either a rational nor an emotionally
intelligent course of action.

~~~
jahitr
Then. the rest of the setence, doesn't makes much sense to me.

------
AnimalMuppet
You're going to bug your workplace? Are you _trying_ to get fired? Why not
just quit?

~~~
jahitr
Yes.

No, I'm trying to get intel on my bosses, and in the company future course of
action.

I don't like to quit things.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
If you get caught, you're fired. You also are unemployable, and for good
reason.

And that good reason should tell you, _don 't do it_. Instead, knock off the
Machiavellian spy games, and try to change whatever inside you makes you think
this is even a remotely acceptable course of action.

Even if you wind up losing this job, don't do it. There are other jobs. But
what you're proposing is a career-destroying move.

------
davelnewton
Sure, why not; it's not like it's illegal and unethical or anything. Go nuts.

~~~
jahitr
Haha. I like your style.

------
DrScump
Have they taken your stapler yet?

~~~
jahitr
Yes. But isn't a stapler.

